# Darkhrse99's IronMag Research Chems Clenbuterol



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm testing this product out and am happy to do so! The packaging was discrete and well packaged.It comes with a measuring syringe tool for accurate measuring, with is very nice. I have been taking another brands clen for the last few months,so I think this will be a god comparison.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 24, 2014)

I started at 40mcg and will see how I feel and dose it accordingly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 24, 2014)

Cool, there are 3 or 4 of you guys logging this same research product so the amount of feedback information should be awesome. Hope your research is favorable.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm sure it will be. I was just using another brand, so we'll see how this one is. With 40mcg's I only experience elevated heart rate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbjeff (Jun 24, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 25, 2014)

when can us regular folk get this stuff from iml research?


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm sure in the next month or so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 25, 2014)

I had constant hiccup's last night, has anyone experience that yet ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 25, 2014)

In for this research!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 26, 2014)

Today I upped the dose to 60 mcg's, so I'll report back on how I feel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 27, 2014)

Following along!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 27, 2014)

Still at 60mcg's today and feel good, no ill effects yet.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jul 1, 2014)

I may up the dose tomorrow to 80 mcg's and see how it goes. I'm not having much sides other then then elevated heart rate and my weight is still 173.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jul 2, 2014)

I bumped it to 80 mcg's today,so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 2, 2014)

Hit 100 brother and let us know how you like it!


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 7, 2014)

Awesome, looking forward to following along


----------



## nsp (Jul 7, 2014)

100mcg ftw


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jul 14, 2014)

Has anyone experienced hiccup's using this? I had hiccup's that lasted hours and would just start in the middle of the night for no reason.  I would get them throughout the day and every time I ate.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2014)

Darkhrse99 said:


> Has anyone experienced hiccup's using this? I had hiccup's that lasted hours and would just start in the middle of the night for no reason.  I would get them throughout the day and every time I ate.


Never heard of that. Maybe you need to ramp down the research.


----------



## oufinny (Jul 15, 2014)

Besides that, how is it going?


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jul 21, 2014)

It's going well. I just started again today and the hiccup's stopped two weeks after I stopped the clen. Everything else is going good, Today I started at 50 mcg's and will go from there.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 21, 2014)

*IronMag Research Now Open!*


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jul 24, 2014)

I've been doing 60mcg's and have been feeling good!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm still at 60mcg's and have lost weight. My abs are more visible, so I am happy.


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 11, 2014)

At 60 do you notice any sides in your test subject?


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Aug 11, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> At 60 do you notice any sides in your test subject?


No, my rat seems good there.


----------

